# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Leki alergiczne z alkoholem

## Eizo

Witam,
Od kilku lat męczy mnie pokrzywka potowa. 
Zażywam na to różne leki alergiczne (Zyrtec, Loratydyna, Amertil, Telfast... itd) staram sie zażywać je na zmiane ponieważ na dłuższą mete żaden nie pomaga czasem bywa ze musze wziąz nawet 2 tabletki jeśli jest duży upał. 
Moje pytanie brzmi czy można podczas zażywania tych leków normalnie pić alkohol? Piwo,wódka,wino...? Do tej pory to robiłem i nie było żadnych problemów. Ostatnio po zażyciu zyrtecu (2 tabletki) i wysiłku fizycznym miałem dziwne drgawki, wyczytałem w internecie ze jest to jeden z silniejszych leków i nie powinno sie po nim intensywnie ćwiczyc ani pić alkoholu z tąd też moje pytanie. (O zyrtec i inne alergiki)  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam Serdecznie i Prosze i jakieś rady!  :Smile:

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Leki przeciwalergiczne mogą wchodzić w interakcje z alkoholem, jednak nie są one zwykle niebezpieczne. Zazwyczaj w przypadku preparatów, które wymieniłeś alkohol może nasilać sedatywne, uspokajające działanie oraz wywoływać zawroty głowy. Spośród wymienionych leków najbezpieczniejsza w połączeniu z alkoholem wydaje się loratadyna, cetyryzyna zawarta w amertilu i zyrtecu częściej prowadzi do działań niepożądanych. Warto pamiętać, że każdy lek podobnie jak alkohol obciąża wątrobę, więc ich łączne spożycie nie jest zalecane. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Eizo

Ok, dzieki za odpowiedz i korzystając z okazji miał bym jeszcze kilka pytań.

Jakie leki alergiczne byś polecił zarzywać na taką pokrzywke ? Mam wrażenie ze jak ide do lekarza to on sam nie wie co mi może pomoc i przepisuje mi to czego mu nie wymieniłem ze zarzywałem :Smile:  Moze istnieje oprocz leków jakaś maść ? Ostatnio jako dodatek do tabletek smarowałem sie pudrodremem, ale za dużo nie pomógł czerwone plamy tak samo wyskakiwały. 
Moze jest jakiś lek ktory warto spróbować ? 

I jeszcze taka przykładowa sytuacja : Zarzywam 2 tabletki alergików ok godz. 9-10 rano ok.16-18 wypijam 3-4 piwa? Czy po tych 6-8 godzinach szczyt działania tych leków juz minie i można bez obaw sie napić ?
Z ta pokrzywką jest o tyle dobrze ze jak wysypie mnie rano przy pierwszym kontakcie z potem i wymęcze sie przez ta godzinke, dwie to potem do końca dnia jest spokoj... 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie masz zaufania do swojego lekarza, lepiej skonsultować się z innym niż szukać odpowiedzi na forum. Jeśli nie masz sprawdzonego  alergolog a poszukaj go w wyszukiwarce medycznej, dostępnej na Amedis.pl - pierwsza w Polsce wyszukiwarka medyczna Internet nie zastąpi Ci specjalisty



Ok, zareklamowałeś swoją stronę dziekuje bardzo ale nie skorzystam, bo chyba nie dokońca zrozumiałeś o co mi chodzi albo poprostu twoj post miał na celu reklame... 

Nie chodzi o zaufanie do swojego lekarza bo byłem juz u kilku i chodził będę nadal chocby nawet po recepty.
Pisanie na forum ma na celu uzyskanie porady od ludzi którzy cos na ten temat wiedzą, albo sami mają podobny problem.

----------


## Ggk

Nie łączyć pod żadnym pozorem. Właśnie leżę i zdycham. Jak wiele razy potrafiłem wypić więcej niż 3 piwa i 2 driny (dużo więcej) i do tego nigdy nie rzygalem po alkoholu to tym razem to była dawka zabójcza. Rzygalem całą noc i się jeszcze film urwał.

----------

